# Printer not working



## flyingtuxxie (Apr 5, 2014)

Mine printer doesn't work I have an Samsung CLX3185FW Multifunctional printer. While booting the printer has been seen on USB port that's right. I can install the CLX3165 printer driver but don't work nothing happens no print the strangest thing is the scanner works with xsane no problem. I have also tried the NRG8000PXL driver that's fully compatible with the printer but despite printing not possible. I will now change to FreeBSD 8.4 or 9.2 maybe helps that to find out the problems and and solution I am running now on GHOSTBSD 3.5 and that's not stable.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 5, 2014)

We can't tell what you did to set up the printer.


----------

